# 2004 Kawasaki 4x4?



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

http://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/rvs/1004232888.html

What do you guys think of this as a plowing machine, it's a 700.

It would be used for small parking lots for a few inches of slush or wet snow.

Thanks in advance,

Steve

PS, this is what it would be plowing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

put a 72" blade on it and you will be set for sure.


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;727851 said:


> put a 72" blade on it and you will be set for sure.


Yeah? You think it'll push that much?

I was just reading this thread and seeing all the different opinions about the atvs... I've always liked polaris the best but if I can't find a 700 in that price range than i'll settle for something like this. Main reason I'd want to get polaris is because our ariens dealer is also a polaris dealer only.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya that 700 will handle a 72" plow. I am an arctic cat an myself. I have 2 atvs tthe exact same thing but different colors.


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;727989 said:


> ya that 700 will handle a 72" plow. I am an arctic cat an myself. I have 2 atvs tthe exact same thing but different colors.


Yeah, I've been reading about your two ATVs... what the deepest snow you've pushed with those before?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

my old 2000 arctic cat 400 2x4 I pushed 3 ft of snow with no problem. but with the 500 4x4 I have pushed about 12 inches of snow with it before and didnt struggle at all. tires never even slipped it just kept pushing. I have pushed about 5-7inches of heavy wet snow and it didnt struggle much. I love my quads as you can tell lol. if I wanted it to push even more I would put my mud tires on my green plow quad and then it will push just as much as my truck lol


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

tailpipes lets see some pics of the 3' you have no problem with? this 'll get good as i just got done a week ago plowing that and then some? i drive out my garage and less than 5' later i have snow engulfed around my quad, as it quickly gets to 5' deep imo you got pics cause ive only been plowing with a quad since 03 so maybe im doin something wrong?heres a pic a week apart a then and now shot, what kind of snow were you pushing

















thats pretty much the same location but i have a gmc jimmy buried under it, notice the fence is gone? im gonna have to get rid of my 650 and get a more capable 500 lol


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

oh and about the kawi i heard bad things about the belt, i forget what it was but it scared me away, belts blowing and a light that the dealer has to shut off or something to that effect? youll have to ask on a forum that isnt kawi loyal to get a real answer as loyalist will skirt the truth to save face imo,

i on the other hand will tell you the way it is. as im not a loyalist as ive had several brands, and know where they are best and where they are not. honda does make a solid quad but they also have theyre down falls, luckily fixin them isnt theyre downfall,they rarely break although they are just not the fastest quads imo, but 60mph isnt exactly slow in rough terrain. if your lookin for a work machine youll want a solid rear axle and low range, and if you push deep snow i wouldnt get a 6 ' plow either, my first wheeler was a brand new 250r 3 wheeler but what would i know.that was back in 86 so my memory could be fading lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

the pics are in the pics section I will find them.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47260

the pics arent that great. but where the quad is parked with the snow all around it. the next day I plowed that right into the back yard. but I pounded the quad. and I had to plow my neighbors driveway that had 3 ft of snow in the back portion of the drive where I cant get with my truck.


----------

